# Room Nulls



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello.

What can I do to resolve a problem that I have with a null at 100Hz?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a little more information about the room, setup, equipment, etc?

Nulls can be caused by:

- Seating location
- Sub location
- Speaker location
- Phase issues between sub and mains
- 'hole' in the xover settings
- A combination of any of the above


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

My room has 3.2 meters length, 1.97 meters height and 2.1 meters width. It's a small room.
The listen position is at 1.2 meters from front wall and 1 meter from the floor. 
I have a Blue Sky Exo 2.1. The satelites are at 0.032 meters from front wall and at 0.05 meters from the side wall.
The sub is at 0.04 meters from front wall and at half of the room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OK. First thing is that the speakers are VERY VERY close to the boundaries which will give you a very ragged bass response due to boundary effects (SBIR). Being that close to both walls also puts you effectively in a corner (not good)

Try resetting the listening position to approx 1.1 meters to your ear and pulling the speakers out from the wall a bit. 

Also, where is the xover point on the sub and on the mains set? 

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for your tips.

The xover point is 140Hz.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, then you should be able to also do quite a bit with response simply by moving the sub around since the satellites aren't anywhere near the null frequency.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks


----------

